# Network failure while installing port



## hannibal80 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hello all,
first of all I'm a newbie so please sorry if I ask stupid questions. 

I was connected with putty by my notebook via wifi to my bsd box and I was installing a port (/usr/port/net/serviio) using make install clean while my home network went down. 
First I loose the external connection and I realize it because the install stopped while it was downloading something, then I loose the wifi so the putty session went out. 

After that I restarted my home router but I don't know what is going on in the bsd box because the new putty session doesn't show me anything about. 

I think that the whole down has taken something like no more than 1 or 2 minutes.

What can I do? May I simply restart the install process?

If I type top -P, it doesn't seem to happen anything, the CPU si working for no more than 1-2%.

Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 4, 2011)

The build stopped when you were disconnected.  Any dependencies that were installed won't have to be reinstalled, but you should clean out the partial build before restarting.
`# cd /usr/ports/net/serviio`
`# make clean`
`# make install clean`


----------



## hannibal80 (Aug 4, 2011)

When my putty session went out or when the box lost the external network?
Anyway, thanks!


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 4, 2011)

When the putty session went out.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 4, 2011)

Tip: install sysutils/tmux and use that whenever you need to perform work when logged in over SSH. At least you can reattach to a lost session (which won't interrupt any work being done).


----------



## hannibal80 (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you for the tip, I'll try Tmux. Anyway the second time I started the installation process by the terminal inside a vnc session.


----------



## mix_room (Aug 4, 2011)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Tip: install sysutils/tmux



And if you don't like tmux you can always try sysutils/screen


----------

